# Stud Housing?



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi All,

I am seriously considering getting my own stud cat in the near future. I am reading up and finding out all relevant information beforehand.

I have been looking for suitable insulated housing with not a lot of success. Can anyone recommend any? 

Thanks

Emma


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Got mine from pads and paws, cant remember the web addy off the top of my head though but i'm sure someone else will know it  xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

I also got mine from there and they are absolutely fantastic! I would highly recommend them as they are so well built and a really good size.

FCL


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Their website is Pads-n-Paws However unfortunately it's not a lot of help as they have no pictures and no dimensions!

Liz


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

If you click the buy me now button it takes you to a selection page with the dimensions plus options of lining and insulation


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

i got mine from my local shed place who made it for me to how i wanted it


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

That looks really great - I might look into my local places. I have already been let down by someone on Ebay who too my money over 2 months ago and hasn't delivered or refunded and has now deleted himself from Ebay.


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

thats terrible ...there is some ******* out there


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

This is ours.








We made our own and i would say that if you have the time and could do it yourself then if would save you a lot of money.
We have one with the shed inside and one with the shed outside.
The one with the shed outside has a safty gate inside to stop them from getting out.
Both sheds are insulated and heated.


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Guys

Thanks for the ideas. I have also seen a website with housing that I like Stuarts Animal Housing - Dog runs, Cat housing, avaries and flights, summer housing and sheds. They are expensive though! I am getting ideas and if I ask nicely may get hubby to make one!

At the moment I am just doing my research as I would like to get some breeding experience behind me and concentrate on my two girls that I have got.

Once again, thank you all.

Emma


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Jayuzuri said:


> This is ours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is some stud house!
I agree it is much better to build your own then you can have it exactly as you want.......it would be much cheaper too.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Jayuzuri said:


> This is ours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I have to agree, that looks fantastic.


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you both


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> That looks really great - I might look into my local places. I have already been let down by someone on Ebay who too my money over 2 months ago and hasn't delivered or refunded and has now deleted himself from Ebay.


Wasn't an Ebay shop going by the name of KennelShop by any chance? lol.

They sold pet supplies, kennels and all sorts and were well known for taking peoples money and not sending out the goods (they did it to me). Then they just left, but that was because they received so many negative feedbacks that Ebay removed them.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

No it was a different company. AW Fencing they actually own a shop in Doncaster too.

I am at the moment trying to get the money back through my credit card company which I should be able to do.


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow, Jayuzuri, that's one feline des res you have there!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Angeli said:


> I agree it is much better to build your own then you can have it exactly as you want.......it would be much cheaper too.


As long as you have some basic DIY skills - in my case, pretty hopeless I'm afraid. Though I have, in my time, built two runs (couldn't even begin to tackle the houses). These days I pay my neighbour to do it, he is one of these handy types who can turn his hand to most things, and is usually happy to earn some extra money as he is in a low paid job that really isn't any match for his abilities.

Liz


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

lizward said:


> Wow, Jayuzuri, that's one feline des res you have there!


Thank you


----------



## DizzyLizzie (Aug 19, 2008)

If you are building your own Kingdom Forest Products do some really good aviary panels already constructed using glavanised wire and treated planed all round timber a 6 x 3 plain panel costs £19.00 they also do doors and fully constructed cat runs - we are in the process of making our own


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

lizward said:


> As long as you have some basic DIY skills - in my case, pretty hopeless I'm afraid. Though I have, in my time, built two runs (couldn't even begin to tackle the houses). These days I pay my neighbour to do it, he is one of these handy types who can turn his hand to most things, and is usually happy to earn some extra money as he is in a low paid job that really isn't any match for his abilities.
> 
> Liz


That's handy for you Liz!
Im not bad at DIY  (Im on my own so have learnt) and have put basic runs together, but my stud houses that are lined and have electrics installed were done by professionals.


----------



## storm (Aug 25, 2008)

They are great runs


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

we are in the process of building our own. We have bought a shed from B&Q in the sale and we are putting a big L shaped run off the side of it. I will post pics when its done. 
Its prob going to cost about £200 in all. Bargain!!


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

That's a good price! 
Will look forward to seeing the photo's when you have done it.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

PoppyLily said:


> we are in the process of building our own. We have bought a shed from B&Q in the sale and we are putting a big L shaped run off the side of it. I will post pics when its done.
> Its prob going to cost about £200 in all. Bargain!!


I don't suppose you fancy building me one!!!!


----------



## DizzyLizzie (Aug 19, 2008)

My husband is currently building an outdoor run for our cats - If we ever get a stud boy (hopefully in the distant future!) we will add inside quarters














































not finished yet need to add the mesh panels on the three open sides and then furnish it


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi DizzieLizzie - I see that one fur-child is already demonstrating an alternative use for the sand ... or perhaps I am mistaken 

Great project! Looks very promising indeed. Hope the cats and you love it when its done. Lucky you having a hubby who is so talented. and I mean that in the best possible taste


----------



## DizzyLizzie (Aug 19, 2008)

Lol! that is Mij he is the supervisor! he can't wait too get in there and yes he was probably thinking 'wow what a huge litter tray!'


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> I don't suppose you fancy building me one!!!!


I've had enough trouble getting OH to build me one, lol. I will get some pics up as soon as its finished


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Mine was a garden shed which I asked for an extra door and window in, friends put the electrics in, I have cut out switches, my next door neighbour lined it for me, 2 inch thich Polystyrene, he also built the run, it has perspex up to the top both sides, and a sneeze barrier at the front, so he's able to have rugs down as it doesn't get wet in there.


















He also has hanging baskets that he loves to sit in.


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

i love the hanging basket idea. I was going to get some shelves put in but think i will add a few off these aswell.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

A photo of my two stud houses. The back garden is tiered off at different levels with two ponds in it as well (pre cats designed unfortunately) so I was limited as to where the houses could go. Apologies for the bad quality, I think I need a new camera.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Here is a company that sell runs, houses and catteries.
I know you can buy the panels too to make yourself but cant remember if i saw them from here or not without checking

Grange Pet Centre :: Cats


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi

Thanks again for your replies and photos. I will come back to this thread when the time is ready for me to own a stud.

At the moment I have decided to wait before I get a stud. For the time being, I will concentrate on the two queens that I have and enjoy them and their kittens (when we have some!).

Emma


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Here is a company that sell runs, houses and catteries.
> I know you can buy the panels too to make yourself but cant remember if i saw them from here or not without checking
> 
> Grange Pet Centre*::*Cats


Yes, Grange do panels.

Liz


----------

